# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال درباره مردودی در کنکور

## amiryal

سلام من رشتم انسانیه و در کنکور 94 روزانه مجاز شدم ولی انتخاب رشته نکردم وقتی رفتم توی سایت سنجش نگاه کردم کد رشته برام یه خط تیره بود عنوان رشته و نام دانشگاه رو نوشته بود مردود میخواستم بدونم این مردودی یعنی چی؟ من میتونم امسال کنکور شرکت کنم؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

مردود یعنی رد شدی در ثبت نام کنکور سراسری که در 2 صورت به وجود می آد»
1.کد رشته وارد کردی و قبول نشدی.
2.کد رشته وارد نکردی.
در هر دو حالت میتونی امسالم کنکور بدی(اگه سال دومت هست)
ولی اگه سال سومه که داری کنکور میدی نمیتونی

----------


## mona27

> مردود یعنی رد شدی در ثبت نام کنکور سراسری که در 2 صورت به وجود می آد»
> 1.کد رشته وارد کردی و قبول نشدی.
> 2.کد رشته وارد نکردی.
> در هر دو حالت میتونی امسالم کنکور بدی(اگه سال دومت هست)
> ولی اگه سال سومه که داری کنکور میدی نمیتونی


چرا نميشه سال سوم كنكور داد؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

برای آقایون نمیشه به دلیل سربازی
که اگه معافیت داشته باشه میتونه بده

----------

